# i need to stop eating lol



## mustangGT (Apr 1, 2012)

i need to stop eating. im sick of being out of shape and being so hard to ride. i wish i could just stop eating junk


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

You're going to get a ton of opinions on this, but for me, I had to get my cravings under control. My doc recommended I read South Beach Diet, and 2 years later, I'm 45 lb less.

What really worked for me was that the initial 2 week low-carb phase freed me from the carb cravings. Once the cravings were under control, I was able to re-introduce "slow" carbs.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Mustang, I would suggest making a change in lifestyle in regards to diet rather than starting a "diet". It takes more effort but I find the results tend to be much better in the long run. Give this idea some thought. Start making a basic smoothie to eat with your dinner and breakfast. Drink the smoothie prior to eating your regular meal. You''l find that you will be able to make the substitution without feeling deprived. The idea is to start substituting nutritional dense food for food that is less nutritional dense. What most people find is that they will start feeling better and losing weight therefore motivating you to slowly convert to a more healthy paradigm, in essence you'll feed on your success. (No pun intended..well maybe). Good luck on your goals! If you need any smoothie ideas drop me a line.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Im in the same boat as the OP. Its really hard when your discipline is low. Ive cut back on some things but really need to start cutting back on more stuff and replace items with other things, like diet drinks with plain water. I think the artificial sweeteners give me gnarly migraines (exertion migraines) after rides. Staying out of fast food places are hard to do too when everyone in class wanted to eat at the local joint.

Still trying to do better!!!


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Go Paleo....best thing I've ever did health wise. I'm not a strict follower I still eat some dairy and drink beer. Once I started eating Paleo I was like a machine!!


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

@ Metal, how long did it take until you started seeing results? Have you found that diet hard to follow?? It looks interesting!


Sent from my iPhone via Steve Jobs spirit.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

In our society we are bombarded day in and day out with advertisements for fast food, beer, candy, television etc. Being unhealthy has become part of our collective national psyche, and it is difficult as an individual to break from that cycle. My health went down the tube a few years ago and I did not bounce back until I started seeking out information on health and nutrition. Being healthy was easy for me when I was younger, but as I got older, living the same lifestyle really started to degrade my health. Information ended up being the strongest weapon against the unhealthy lifestyle. Go out and read and read and read all that you can get your hands on about health and nutrition. The more you know and understand about how to live healthy and the benefits of doing so, the more it will become part of your psyche and a second nature.

Good luck!!


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

A healthy individual can eat just about anything when they are young. It's like driving down salty roads, the damage begins to show over time.

As foster07 said, it's hard in our society to be healthy. Everything around us is tempting us to eat and drink junk. I even noticed it walking through Walmart the other day in the aisle with all the deep fryers and various cookers. It makes your mind think about eating items that are very unhealthy. 

I am 50 pounds lighter than I was one year ago. Basically, I switched out good food for bad and began exercising regularly. Go to a big healthy grocery store (Whole Foods) and search out healthy snacks and drinks to replace candy bars and soda. Cut excess sugar whenever possible.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Guess I'm not the only one with the same problem! 

I started riding bikes partly in an effort to lose weight and get more fit (whatever that means). Now I'm so hungry after the ride I eat a 12" pizza at one setting. At seven in the evening....:madman:


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Dont go grocery shopping on an empty stomach, sticking to the perimeter of the store. I try and only keep good food in the house, because if you are like me I am too lazy to get out of the house to get something different so I just make something healthy.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Go to the produce dept. first. Learn the best seasons to buy which fruit. Fill up your cart and empty your wallet there before going to the rest of the store.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sort of the same way. I don't eat sweets, and only drink water or unsweet tea 90% of the time, but I'm a very good cook, and I cook a lot and I really enjoy steaks, burgers, homemade fries, BBQ, etc.....Food (IMO) is one of the most enjoyable things in life, and cooking some good food is a great way to get friends/family together for some of that most important thing in life.

What has worked for me is budgeting. I don't count calories, but here is how the 'budgeting' works. If I know I am going to cook a rib eye for dinner, then I eat a super low cal breakfast, and lunch. If I eat a burger for lunch, I eat yogurt for breakfast and egg whites with cottage cheese and salsa for dinner. Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday I don't eat anything to heavy, fried, cheesy, etc....

I ride at least an hour as much as possible, but I at the very least do 30 minutes on the trainer bike. The real trick is finding super healthy things to eat, but also enjoy. I may have a hand up here also. Being an amateur, VERY amateur, chef I have ate just about every food under the sun. I will eat the hell out of plain celery with no dip. Some people dry vomit at the idea lol. I'll give you a few ideas that satisfy my palate, but are also very healthy.

*Egg whites (as many as you want), one slice of american cheese, big ole spoonful of cottage cheese mixed with as much salsa as you like. Sometimes I skip the salsa and use tobasco or Sriracha. The hot sauce/salsa is going to be your most bold flavor, so pick your poison.

*Tuna....Plain old tuna. You can eat as much of this **** as you want. I pour on a lot of Sriracha hot sauce. I love the spicy foods.

*Yogurt. I don't like most yogurt, but I love, love, LOVE Greek yogurt. Vanilla, orange cream, and honey, are my favorites. I don't like the ones with chunks of fruit. Again, pick your poison.

*Chicken. The great thing about chicken, aside from being cheap if you like dark meat (I like both, but dark does have more flavor), is that it tastes how you prepare it. Want spicy? Marinate it pickle juice, and hot sauce, or simply pour the hot sauce on after. Want sweet? Brush on maple syrup and bake it. Want Cajun? Get some Cajun seasoning etc. Tip here: Ask your home store's butcher what days they clear out. I get whole cut up chickens for $5. I can feed me, the woman thing, and our spawn twice with this, and a bag of carrots, a few stalks of celery, and an onion. Just all the veggies up, fill a Pyrex with them, put chicken on top, add a tiny bit of water, seasoning, and olive oil, and bake it for an hour on 350, then 10-15 minutes as high as your over can go to get that brown beauty going on.

Also, look for seafood on sale. Most seafood is good for you, so long you don't soak it in tub of melted butter. If a fish tastes too 'fishy', soak it in buttermilk for an hour or two before you cook it.....really dumbs down that fishyness.

And....LIMIT YOUR CARBS!!! As stated above, shop the perimeter.....most of your food should come from the perimeter.



LaXCarp said:


> Dont go grocery shopping on an empty stomach, sticking to the perimeter of the store. I try and only keep good food in the house, because if you are like me I am too lazy to get out of the house to get something different so I just make something healthy.


Look up how to make a cauliflower pizza crust.......sounds insane, but isn't half bad. Don't use a bunch of meat or over cheese it, and you have some healthy pizza.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Set a performance goal, train for it, and FEED your workouts. I f'ing love to eat and I am a serious foodie. Thank god I also love to bike. The one thing I have changed in my diet is I eat much more often and I consume high levels of protein in the morning and about 1-2 hrs before I train. I train in a gym with a trainer and use cardio equipment for my primary training. Rowers and elipticals use more muscle mass then I am able to use on a bike so I am able to do more work in a given unit of time. I have also built my heart up to the point that I run the resistance on these machines at maximum allowing me to burn 1500 Cal an hour. I have lost 60 lbs over the last year with this regimen and the weight continues to fall off. The only time that I have had trouble is when I tried to stop eating to achieve a goal. When I stop eating my metabolism crashes and I stop losing and my gain a few before I get things back under control.


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

foster07 said:


> In our society we are bombarded day in and day out with advertisements for fast food, beer, candy, television etc. Being unhealthy has become part of our collective national psyche, and it is difficult as an individual to break from that cycle. My health went down the tube a few years ago and I did not bounce back until I started seeking out information on health and nutrition. Being healthy was easy for me when I was younger, but as I got older, living the same lifestyle really started to degrade my health. Information ended up being the strongest weapon against the unhealthy lifestyle. Go out and read and read and read all that you can get your hands on about health and nutrition. The more you know and understand about how to live healthy and the benefits of doing so, the more it will become part of your psyche and a second nature.
> 
> Good luck!!


It also doesn't help that a lot of our food is engineered to create addiction and make the problems even worse. This is an interesting article about what goes on behind the scenes in the food industry to keep business booming and people eating. It's an eye opener and will hopefully help people here understand that there's a little chemical warfare going on in the fight against obesity (not in a conspiracy theory kind of way) that makes it even harder to lose weight.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/m...science-of-junk-food.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

LARGE breakfast, good sized/healthy/balanced/whole food lunch and a very light dinner. Handful of nuts and a piece of fruit in between. Opt for water instead of soft drinks. 

The light dinner is where I feel I lose my weight at. Eating plenty and "well" throughout the day makes the light dinner very easy to do. A lot of times I will just have a recovery shake after my afternoon ride and let that serve as my supper.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

I started replacing one meal a day with a smoothie. I put
Carrots
apple
berry mix (blue berries, black berries, raspberries)
spinach
parsley
pear
rice or almond milk
and blend it.

Then I bought a juicer and make a similar blend minus the milk plus sometimes add cucumber and raw tumeric. I drink the juice with meals to help curtail my eating.

I've been riding a bit more as well. I have lost 11 pounds in the last month. I want to lose about 25 more pounds.

good luck with what you try.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

That New York Times article was good. It's an eye-opener.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/m...cience-of-junk-food.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

I was 195ish in early December and I'm about 163 now. I'm about 5'9". I started with a strict Paleo diet except some beer here and there and I also started exercising regularly at least 3-5 days per week. Vigorously, not mamby pamby workouts...sweat and tear inducing pain. Riding a trainer hard helps and I usually do that for an hour...hard. On other days I'll lift or do a circuit style workout for 30 mins and then hit the trainer somewhat slower for the other 30. I rarely do less than one hour but never more than 90 mins (rare) unless it's an actual ride. I am starting to add in long rides in the mountains now that the weather is warming and my diet is less strict with the lack of grains as riding season kicks in. I've found that on days I'm not working out or riding I don't need grains and sometimes don't need them for workout days as long as I have a sweet potato for dinner with whatever meat.

Sample day of meals
Breakfast: 2 whole eggs, 2 slices of bacon, piece of fruit, carrots and broccoli
Snack: Nuts and maybe a piece of fruit
Lunch: Big salad from grocery store salad bar with a ton of veggies (usually weighs about 1-1.5 pounds) keep the cheese to a minimal and add your own meat or some from the salad bar
Snack: More nuts or an avocado with sweet potato if I'm going to be riding
Dinner: Chicken breast, some form of veggie, maybe fruit if I've worked out
Snack: Celery and maybe some almond butter but not if you ate nuts twice already
Drinks: water, water, water, some unsweetened tea, no more than 2 beers and not more than 2 days per week
If you follow something like this and don't lose weight...see a doctor. Also, it is important to remember that if you look at food as a reward, you're going to want to put some cheat days in there but keep them sparce. I cheated on the Super Bowl, Easter, and a few other days, but not often. Consistently "cheating" is just poor eating.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

The trick is all in disciplining yourself and controlling what you eat. I lost over 100 pounds by doing this and doing simple work outs 4 times a week. Consistency is what really makes a difference. I went 6 months with only 1 cheat meal. That was done when I was single and lived on my own, so I could cook whatever I want. It definitely gets harder when you get married and your partner can eat anything and not gain a pound.

The best recommendation is to eat clean. Eat as natural as you can. Eat small meals often. I do find it a struggle to not eat an entire pizza after biking. If I am biking for a long time I try to eat small snacks while out on the bike so that when I finish I am not completely starving. And then you can eat something small. The goal is to never have that "stuffed" miserable feeling. Sometimes it's hard to know when you're to that point until it's too late. 

If you can consistently eat healthy every day and consistently work out and put in a good effort, I think you could safely have one cheat meal a week to maintain your sanity. Sure you could go hard core and eat healthy 24/7 but if you're like me, you won't be able to handle it forever. I usually set a goal, my goal for this year is a minimum of 50 miles a week on the bike in order to get my cheat meal.

Also, you have to be true to yourself. I have seen so many people try to lose weight and get frustrated because they aren't losing any when I see them checking into Buffalo Wild Wings and going to restaurants 3 nights a week. Keep a log of what you eat, log every little piece of food. Sometimes that can be a real eye opener to people.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

One cheat meal for every 50 miles? Sounds like a great rule but that would be too often me.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

That's the reason I bike. So that I can eat anything. I just found these selling at the supermarket










They're like DingDongs except that they're cake doughnuts. Fudge filled cake doughnuts $1.75 for pack of 20 doughnuts. I eat three before a 30km ride and 2 more after.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

alphazz said:


> One cheat meal for every 50 miles? Sounds like a great rule but that would be too often me.


Haha its per week. It means a minimum of 50 miles must be rode that week to get 1 cheat meal for the week.


----------

